# Diverter valve revision "D", where did the sound go?



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

So, my dealer installed the newest piston style diverter valve because my original one had a small tear in the diaphragm. Aside from the power delivery being much smoother now, that "swoosh" sound when letting off the accelerator is mostly gone. Is it supposed to be that quiet? I recall hearing awhile back that was the case, but don't remember if it was strictly due to changing the DV. Anyone?


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

i went from old torn valve to the new D and it makes a honking noise on part throttle and tons of "swoosh" with my neuspeed intake. just fyi


----------



## RETAH IH (Jul 21, 2011)

same thing with my Rev D. The first week I could barely hear it even with my neuspeed intake. Forgot about it, then realized the "whoosh" was back. may just need time to break in


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

RETAH IH said:


> same thing with my Rev D. The first week I could barely hear it even with my neuspeed intake. Forgot about it, then realized the "whoosh" was back. may just need time to break in


That's kind of what I figured. I can't say that there has been an increase in power, but I DEFINITELY notice a difference in how smooth the car accelerates again. Prime example, 4th gear around 2000rpm, foot down, used to feel kind of jittery and hesitant. It's kind of hard to explain. I can tell that the car is using all of the power again.


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

I just put the latest Revision in my 07 MK5 and It's louder then the old one I had in there & I notice a power difference. I'm guessing my old DV had a boost leak.

If you are not hearing it or its much less noise then the old one I find that weird...


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

bryanviper said:


> I just put the latest Revision in my 07 MK5 and It's louder then the old one I had in there & I notice a power difference. I'm guessing my old DV had a boost leak.
> 
> If you are not hearing it or its much less noise then the old one I find that weird...


Just curious, is your car completely stock? It is pretty hard to hear mine. The sound is there but it's not easy to hear.


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

derekjl said:


> Just curious, is your car completely stock? It is pretty hard to hear mine. The sound is there but it's not easy to hear.


I just have Stage 1 on mine. Other then that it's stock.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

bryanviper said:


> I just have Stage 1 on mine. Other then that it's stock.


I'm assuming the higher spikes in boost are what causes it to be louder.


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

derekjl said:


> I'm assuming the higher spikes in boost are what causes it to be louder.


It's possible. Im not 100% sure myself.

Either way time for you to go Stage 1 =)


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

RETAH IH said:


> same thing with my Rev D. The first week I could barely hear it even with my neuspeed intake. Forgot about it, then realized the "whoosh" was back. may just need time to break in


So it turns out that's exactly what happened to mine. Over the past couple hundred miles I could barely hear it, realized that sound was back tonight. It doesn't necessarily sound "louder", but the sound is sharper and quicker...if that makes any sense. :thumbup:


----------



## bryanviper (Nov 14, 2011)

Weird that you guys had to kinda "break it in" I got mine installed and noticed it was louder right away. I also noticed that the car had more pull (old one was probably bad)


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

if your not having your dealer replace you DV for free go with a forge or AWE one the OEM rev D doesn't hold boost as well. Over time it allows boost to bleed off. I was 2-4 PSI low and was going crazy trying to figure out my issue. I installed an AWE DV and all my problems were gone


----------

